# مساحة البرشوت في مشروع طائرة برشوت



## yasir altaay (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليك 
مطلوب مساعدة في حساب مساحة البرشوت في مشروع العربة الطائرة (اي كم هي مساحة البرشوت الازم لكي تعطي قوة الرفع للعربة ). . . و ما هي القوانين المستخدمه في ذلك؟

معلومات عن العربة المصممة
وزن الهيكل = 2 كغم
وزن المحرك = 10 كغم
سرعة المحرك =3600 r.p.m
ابعاد airfoil
chord=132 cm
thickness=30.5 cm


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (9 يناير 2012)

ابو اليسر عزيزي
راجع معطياتك لطفا
يبدو ان مواصفات الهيكل لا تلائم ابعاد الجنح


----------



## yasir altaay (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليك
طيب ممكن أعرف كيف يتم حساب مساحة البرشوت او ما هي القوانين المستخدم في ذلك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (10 يناير 2012)

باستخدام قانون الكبح
d=.5 *r*( v^2)*s* cd
حيث
d=قوة الكبح ويمكن قياسها كقوة الاستمرارية (كتلة الطائرة *معدل تسارعها)
r=كثافة الهواء
v=سرعة الطائرة الامامية
s=مساحة البرشوت
cd=معمل الكبح للبرشوت ويعتمد على تصميمه


----------



## yasir altaay (12 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكرا أخ جاسم العجيلي


----------



## yasir altaay (12 مارس 2012)

*through onsStr*

جزيل الشكر أخ جاسم العجيلي 
أبعاد الجناح هي 
الباع =4 متر span
ابعاد airfoil
chord=132 cm
thickness=30.5 cm


----------

